# Our Goal



## vtcnc (Jul 28, 2013)

Some of you asked for it so it is here. This is strictly voluntary, no one has to do this. This forum is to help the membership to know who they are asking the questions to. It is a bridge between the membership and those who guide them.

Moderators;

Projects, pictures of your shop, Machines you are rebuilding. They are all welcomed here. Pictures of your area of expertise are also welcome here. Go for it.
Members;

You may post comments on any thread that is posted here by the moderators. Please do not start threads of your own or your projects., they will just be moved to their proper locations. Questions about our work are fine.


----------

